# Urgent Repair Needed?



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ouch! Call Hell's Bay.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I wouldn’t use it till HB or Glasser fixed it.


----------



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

Of course JB Weld might do the job!


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Think you meant to say ‘let an ex-friend load his boat today’.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

That’s a bummer, definitely not seaworthy until repaired.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I agree with the others ,i wouldn't use it till repaired mainly cause you want that to stay dry for better adhesion 👍 id also check the set up on that trailer no way he should have hit a crossmember if bunks are set up correctly, must not have center bunks if so he should get some they dont cost much easy to install👍😎 after repair id call line x in Sarasota they are said to be the best with boat keel applications 👍which is a lil different than a standard truck bed spraying ...its a marine application 👍😎she will be better than new after that 😉


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Ouch!
I would fish it until repair can be arranged. Maybe put some Flex Seal tape on it.
The repair will require grinding out those rough edges, and that will remove what little water, if any, got in there.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Cover with epoxy and use it until it can be properly repaired. It’s getting ground down anyways.


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

I had similar damage to my skiff, a very reputable and well known skiff repair shop told me to use the boat until they could get me in and get it fixed. Stay fishing but get it fixed.


----------



## LowReynolds# (Mar 23, 2021)

I would sand the damage to make a good adhering surface, clean with some mineral spirits and apply some Marine Tex to seal it up. You can then fish it until you can line up a professional repair. Never used the JB weld marine weld, but I assume it would work too.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Marine Tex times two... for a quick repair and to be able to keep fishing until a proper repair can be done... just follow the directions - MarineTex comes in two colors -white and iron grey - either one will form a rock hard repair. Won't look pretty but will seal it up and guarantee no further damage. 

Now for weekend warriors (fortunate folks that can do something else for a while... ) you can try to leave it sit until a pro can do a proper job - but all the shops and/or individuals with real skill and great results tend to be booked up so you may have to wait a while...

Yes, I've had more than one occasion to reach for the MarineTex (I keep it on hand) over the years - don't ask why since it couldn't be that the operator is not as skilled as he'd like to think he is...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks trashed to me bring it to my house🙄


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Before I added center bunks on my trailer I had an almost identical gouge and just cleaned it out with a Dremel, mixed up some MarineTex and filled it in then sanded smooth. My boat is 22 years old and more of a tool than a show piece though.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Spectrum color has gel coat repair kits for most colors. I've used it and it was easy to do on a similar repair. I'd still get it fixed professionally when he has time. In my case I wanted to use the boat and the guy I wanted to do the repair was booked and I had to leave the boat with him for a few days when he was free.



Welcome to Spectrum Color - The Worlds Leader in Specialty Gel Coat Products


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

flytyn said:


> I wouldn’t use it till HB or Glasser fixed it.


Dang. That's a little overkill.

Anyone can touch up that spot in their driveway in less than 3 beers.... unless the owner is one of those people who require a museum piece to go fishing.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

It’s a new HB, under warranty. Any first aid repair you do yourself might, I say might, void any warranty in the future. Call HB before you touch it. It’s a $70k skiff.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

I'd "Will Smith" it,

Shave it bald,
Slap some marine tex on it,
Mumble some bull shit,
Cry a little bit,
And stay away from rocks.

Go fishin'


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

The people saying not to fish it until it's repaired must be weekend warriors or fair weather fishermen at best. That's insane. 

DIY it as all of other rational people have said, schedule a professional repair for a future date & continue fishing in the meantime.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I had the exact same damage on my Egret the first month due to the EZ Loader trailer design where there was a big hexgon bolt head sticking up on the forward cross member right under the keel. I was told "I backed the trailer in too deep".

Maybe so, but I later discovered the keel roller was also set too low it did not block the hull from contacting that cross member, much less the bolt head sticking up from it. I raised the keel roller an inch and put starboard around the bolt and never had a problem since. That was 7 years ago, my new Rolls Axle trailer will be ready in about a month and won't have that problem.

Brian Floyd repaired the hull damage back then at his Islamarine shop. I remember I was more worried about it than he was.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Half Shell said:


> I had the exact same damage on my Egret the first month due to the EZ Loader trailer design where there was a big hexgon bolt head sticking up on the forward cross member right under the keel. I was told "I backed the trailer in too deep".
> 
> Maybe so, but I later discovered the keel roller was also set too low it did not block the hull from contacting that cross member, much the bolt head sticking up from it. I raised the keel roller an inch and put starboard around the bolt and never had a problem since. That was 7 years ago, my new Rolls Axle trailer will be ready in about a month and won't have that problem.
> 
> Brian Floyd repaired the hull damage back then at his Islamarine shop. I remember I was more worried about it than he was.


I don’t think he gets worried about much.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

That shit el buff out


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Sawyer Martin said:


> The people saying not to fish it until it's repaired must be weekend warriors or fair weather fishermen at best. That's insane.
> 
> DIY it as all of other rational people have said, schedule a professional repair for a future date & continue fishing in the meantime.


Yeah, how many 100 lb plus tarpon have you poled up on yourself, chunked the fly and hooked up? Let me guess, none. The guy has a new $70k plus skiff not a $3500 skimmer. Please.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Marine Tex - Many uses including this repair. 
Smear it on and Go Fish !


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

flytyn said:


> Yeah, how many 100 lb plus tarpon have you poled up on yourself, chunked the fly and hooked up? Let me guess, none. The guy has a new $70k plus skiff not a $3500 skimmer. Please.


Interesting response…


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

flytyn said:


> Yeah, how many 100 lb plus tarpon have you poled up on yourself, chunked the fly and hooked up? Let me guess, none. The guy has a new $70k plus skiff not a $3500 skimmer. Please.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


>


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

That's an easy fix but don't use it until it's fixed the right way. The important part is keep it dry so years down the road it doesn't blister. Do not use marine tex or anything like that.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Like i already said id get it fixed first BUTT if he was usen this boat as a guide to pay his bills ,id smooth the area off with some water resistant caulking thinking tub and bath grade so it will come off easy later ,after smoothing it off then go over the whole area with 3M tape to lock out the water 👍 i used the 3M tape on my 17 mako it worked great for a few months that it was needed over transducer holes in stern ....

I also agree not to use the marine tex as its a epoxy and while it will stick to about anything ,Marine-Tex is an epoxy and is not guaranteed to adhere to the gel coat resin which may cause issues when repairing it right if you didnt grind it all off 👍😎


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

flytyn said:


> Yeah, how many 100 lb plus tarpon have you poled up on yourself, chunked the fly and hooked up? Let me guess, none. The guy has a new $70k plus skiff not a $3500 skimmer. Please.


Odd comment for sure. Having a $70,000 skiff has nothing to do with how many fish you catch, or with how scared you are to take your boat out with a chip in the keel. 

Also, no idea why you'd insinuate that I haven't caught 100 lb. plus tarpon when my profile picture is me with an 87" 200 lb. class fish, which I put myself on, on my boat.

Have a good one bud.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

T Bone said:


> Interesting response…


He had his feelings hurt by my original comment, no doubt. 🥺


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Sawyer Martin said:


> He had his feelings hurt by my original comment, no doubt. 🥺


I thought for a second there that I was in the “Off Topic Lounge”!😳


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Sawyer Martin said:


> The people saying not to fish it until it's repaired must be weekend warriors or fair weather fishermen at best. That's insane.
> 
> DIY it as all of other rational people have said, schedule a professional repair for a future date & continue fishing in the meantime.


Catch up Sawyer, you’re obviously a little slow junior. My response was to point out your lack of logic: how does ‘people saying not to fish it until it’s repaired‘ equate to ‘must be weekend warriors or fair weather fisherman at best’ ? You don’t know me or any others that gave the same opinion so before you spout out something illogical with an accusation rethink it.

To your second point: ‘Also, no idea why you'd insinuate that I haven't caught 100 lb. plus tarpon when my profile picture is me with an 87" 200 lb. class fish, which I put myself on, on my boat.’ Well junior just like you insinuated that those of us who wouldn’t use the skiff are weekend warriors and fair weather fisherman, I’m paying you back. In case your reading comprehension is off I’ll repeat my original statement: ‘Yeah, how many 100 lb plus tarpon have you poled up on yourself, chunked the fly and hooked up? Let me guess, none.’

You missed the nuance of that statement as not too many fair weather fisherman and weekend warriors could do that alone. Catch on now? But I’ll repeat, how many 100 lb plus fish have you poled yourself up to, chunked the fly and hooked the fish? Is that what you did with the 87 inch class fish, poled up to it alone, cast a fly, and landed it alone?


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

flytyn said:


> Catch up Sawyer, you’re obviously a little slow junior. My response was to point out your lack of logic: how does ‘people saying not to fish it until it’s repaired‘ equate to ‘must be weekend warriors or fair weather fisherman at best’ ? You don’t know me or any others that gave the same opinion so before you spout out something illogical with an accusation rethink it.
> 
> To your second point: ‘Also, no idea why you'd insinuate that I haven't caught 100 lb. plus tarpon when my profile picture is me with an 87" 200 lb. class fish, which I put myself on, on my boat.’ Well junior just like you insinuated that those of us who wouldn’t use the skiff are weekend warriors and fair weather fisherman, I’m paying you back. In case your reading comprehension is off I’ll repeat my original statement: ‘Yeah, how many 100 lb plus tarpon have you poled up on yourself, chunked the fly and hooked up? Let me guess, none.’
> 
> You missed the nuance of that statement as not too many fair weather fisherman and weekend warriors could do that alone. Catch on now? But I’ll repeat, how many 100 lb plus fish have you poled yourself up to, chunked the fly and hooked the fish? Is that what you did with the 87 inch class fish, poled up to it alone, cast a fly, and landed it alone?


You gotta relax bud. My gosh.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Sawyer Martin said:


> You gotta relax bud. My gosh.


C’mon man answer the question. It’s not that difficult a question.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

If your making a living with the boat put use epoxy and use it. I've done boat repair starting 40 years ago. The unseen issue is that when it made impact with the trailer it more than likely cause micro spider cracks that if water or moister get in will gas up years down the road and blister. These are cracks you don't see when grinding or sanding chasing a crack. So if your a weekend warrior as they are saying and plan on keeping the boat for several years get it fixed correctly so your not doing another repair 5 years from now. If you do your research and call HB they will tell you what type of material to use and will send you a small amount of gel coat for a perfect match. Watch some videos on doing this type of repair and DIY. It's easy and you can't really screw it up unless use the wrong material.


----------



## Cambo (Jan 17, 2017)

Ouch. If you take it to HB get that roll on keel guard while its in there


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I don't think HB would warranty it. Not a defect and a bit of a stretch to say it's normal wear and tear. I vote Marine Tex patch but get a proper repair on a pros schedule. This time of year you might get in under the "we're booked through the end of summer" wire. Don't want a new boat being patched. It would punch resale in the gut.


----------



## Bajabob (Jul 15, 2018)

LowReynolds# said:


> I would sand the damage to make a good adhering surface, clean with some mineral spirits and apply some Marine Tex to seal it up. You can then fish it until you can line up a professional repair. Never used the JB weld marine weld, but I assume it would work too.


Mineral spirits leaves an oily residue not good for adhesion, I d use denatured alcohol


----------



## sydngoose (Oct 1, 2017)

That is a very expensive hull. To NOT repair it correctly would be a tragedy. Marine tex is not your answer. This should be done PROFESSIONALLY for the simple matter of matching the gelcoat. I would NOT run that boat with that fiberglass fiber exposure: it will wick water and cause more damage. It should be a $600 or less repair. But, def. do it right.


----------

